# Alternative to roof box



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Hi, I was just wondering if anybody has any experience of the 'Autobox carriers' that fit on the back of the van via the tow ball. They certainly look a nice bit of kit on their web site but are definitely not cheap . :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

Yes, I have one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99586.html#99586

I think it fair to say the price has stabilised according to the market forces of demand and supply..... They didn't start off that high, and I benefitted from an attractive discount as well as I directed them to the UK motorhome market in the first place.

Dave


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I suppose what I really wanted to know is if you consider it a quality piece of kit. As I have not yet actually seen one, I just wondered if others considered it up to the job and something that will be in use for some time.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I consider it a "fit-for-purpose" quality, although unless they have improved things the trim doesn't go smoothly around high curvatures, a small amount of water leaks in around the light seals in heavy rain, and the locking mechanism can shift, requiring adjusting. The hidden areas can look a bit rough. The trouble is, there is so little competition, which is what they have realised in the pricing. I can't blame them; I'd have done the same.

But structurally it is sound, and does what it says on the tin.

Yes, I anticipate long-term use, though for me this would be for trips over a long weekend and the cooler/wetter half of the year, when it is used for all outside and wet weather gear. For other times, I will either have nothing on the back or a scooter. Taking the box on and off is quick if empty or only lightly loaded. Swapping to use the towball/towbar for other uses requires attacking nuts & bolts but is a 5-20min job. Remember the angle you use for the autobox bracket (which is why I took one of these photos) if you are fussy about the angle it sits on the back.

Dave


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Thanks again Dave that has been really usefull, especially the pics showing the actual coupling. If I decide to go ahead it will be used for the things you don't really want in the van like bar-b-que, wet suits and some windsurfing gear, so it won't matter too much if a little rain gets in.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have taken delivery of the largest sized auto box today for my motor caravan only to find that the wiring for the lights are unsatisfactory. The result of which is that despite an electician friend trying to get the lights working, I am still left with no indicators due to the unsatisfactory wiring components that are present.

The wiring is bare in parts, in many places the wires are taped together instead of being soldered. Connecting wires are of insufficient length and two different numbered keys were delivered, only one of which was the correct key for the lock.

I have made two phone calls to the company and was told that 'Casper' would be contacted and asked to contact me. This has not happened.

When I placed the order I said that I wanted the box before the 21st August when I was leaving to go to France. I was assured that it would be delivered on the 16th August and that it was a simple job to fit it onto the motor caravan. It has been delivered today but with all these problems. 

I feel that this is a very expensive piece of equipment that should have been checked before being delivered to me. 

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, it all worked fine on mine, so I've never delved into the wiring harness or connector.

I have emailed Casper with a link to this thread.

Dave


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for doing that Dave. 

I wonder if I will now get a response from Casper as you have also tried to contact him?

Just to add that the lights on the auto box were also checked on other vehicles (3 in total) with electrical hook up just to check that there was no fault with the motor caravan connection.

For the cost of £680 I do expect quality and a prompt response to my phone calls or am I being too demanding?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Give them the opportunity to redeem themselves. They are a nice crowd to deal with.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I rang this morning only to be told that Casper is in Italy so it doesn't look as if I will have a 'working' box for next Monday.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

It appears that poor Casper has more than just my box with problems. 

He has rung me this evening and told me that he has been with an electrician all day trying to sort out defective wiring on other boxes. It seems there is a problem with the latest delivery of boxes from Italy. Something to do with the LED lights I understood from him. 

Anyway he has promised that I will have a box to take with me to France on Monday as he is personally going to deliver one to me either tomorrow or Sunday. If he cannot get a new one working satisfactorily, he is going to let me have a demo one for my holiday.

Now that is what I call good service!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rear Box*

Hello

Not sure if thsi is of any help to you.

I saw the new Thule one for towbars in Halfords today priced at £399

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Invicta,

I hope you have a great time in France and the box does what you wanted.

I did put a llittle more pressure on them once you said Casper was in Italy.

As many have said before on MHF, companies sometimes create their own problems, and sometimes they are created for them by their suppliers outside of their control, but it is the lengths they go to for their customers in such circumstances that matter.

Dave


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Pleased to say that Casper came up trumps and personally delivered a replacement box this afternoon at 4 pm! He had driven with it in his car from Felixstowe to Canterbury.

Seems he has had a few problems with the latest batch of boxes he has imported. Mine wasn't the only faulty one.

The box is all packed now and waiting to catch the 11am Sea France sailing from Dover in the morning.

Well done Casper!


----------

